
Alzheimers Drug Turns Back the Clock in Mitochondria - monort
https://www.leafscience.org/alzheimers-drug-turns-back-the-clock-in-mitochondria/
======
mhkool
"An experimental drug J147 reverses some symptoms of Alzheimer" but
"researchers had to resolve the mystery of how it works". Is this the way how
modern medicine has to work???

Dr Dale Bredesen, a scientist who developed a program to reverse _all_
symptoms of Alzeheimer and cures 9 out of 10 patients with early Alzheimer
knows exactly what causes Alzheimer. He knows so much about Alzheimer that he
identified 3 subtypes. His treatment focuses on 36 points since there are many
factors that contribute to Alzheimer. He refers to Alzheimer as a roof with 36
holes and the necessity to plug all holes to stop having rain inside the
house.

